# How long can pup go without eating.....



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

I rescued a black 5.5 mo. old GSD from the pound on Sat. She has had a normal and great appetite up until Tues. of this week.

Tues. I took her to our vet's office to get her wormed before starting shots, etc. and putting on Frontline, etc. I wanted to take it one step at a time because she is underweight to begin with.

She weighed 45 pds. at the vet and was given flavored tab of Virbantel at 4:00 p.m. for a 50 lb. canine. She ate it just fine, I purchased Frontline for her size but again planned to t ive it to her a few days down the road, I wanted the wormer through her system, I didn't want to overload her with meds. That evening I gave her boiled rice & hamburger w/just a little Nutro kibble mixed in, maybe half a cup.
At 4:00 a.m. she woke me up wretching, she threw up several times. Apparently she then started eating grass because any vomit thereafter contained grass. 
She has not eaten ANYTHING since Tues. eve. and it's Thursday. I pureed beef liver to dress my other dogs kibble and she could of cared less just smelling a spoonful. I bought a chicken, boiled it and cut up just the breast meat and she refused it as well. She refuses anything and everything to eat.
Her stools have been runny, but this morning I noticed there was some form to part of it. She IS drinking water, but absolutely refusing food. 
This precious little Schatze was very thin to begin with and I'm worried sick about her becoming weak. She is lethargic as well, seems to have no energy.
I thought about loading a syringe with chicken broth and feeding her just a few ml. by ml.

Would taking her to the vet tomorrow & having them put her on IVs for a day (glucose?) maybe turn things around. 

My heart just ACHES for her..... can you help us or has any one ever experienced this before.

We feel so alone with a frail little GSD girl........


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

nutrical is a good calorie supplement, I would give her anything she would lick worthy of nutrition til the vet can see her. Have you given her a name? Pedialite frozen ice cubes will boost her electrolytes. Prayers and positive healing thoughts are on the way...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Home made Chicken broth or Beef broth, I don't like the store bought stuff. Hopefully she will drink that and stay hydrated and flush what every is bothering her out of her system. Since she isn't a baby puppy, I am concerned about not eating but not as much as if it was an 8 week old pup. I have had older pups go a good 4 days without eating, as long as they take in the broth I don't worry to much.

You might want to get some Probioitics to help get some good bacteria built up in her system. Start with as simple as one as you can with just acidophillius, human grade works. There will usually be a human doseage, start a 1/4 - 1/2 of that doseage.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

if she's drinking water that's at least good. think it's time for a trip back to the vet.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree that it might be wise to take her back to the vet unless she's starting to show improvement. I'd be worried that she may have picked up a virus or bacterial infection at the shelter, or even at the vet's office, and the problem's unrelated to being wormed.


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Thank you all SOOOO much, I felt so alone with this little waif.
Her name is Schatze (sweetheart in German). I retained the broth (at least a pint) from the boiled chicken but she won't touch it either. I offered her yogurt earlier, no go. I was in contact w/the vet's office yesterday and today and told them I would try the boiled chicken, specifically clean bits of white meat and let them know. She refused. Her rectal temp at 11:00 this eve. was 101, which I believe is within normal limits.
Definitely will be at the vets office if she refuses any nutrition in the a.m. She is so ribby, hip bones sticking out and ganted up in the flanks. Such an abrupt stop to what was a happy and liked- it-all eater before Tuesday. 
All sound advice, I forgot about the pedialyte but thought a couple times "Electrolytes! I need electrolytes" Now that I think about it I know I have some in my horse inventory supplies. It's probably over a good year old. But worth trying!
Again, I'm so grateful for your help!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

A complete loss of appetite would have me worried, especially when she had a a good one before. That combined with a lack of energy definitely warrants a trip back to the vet. 

Any possibility that she ate something she shouldn't have eaten?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I have seen posts on other boards about problems with Nutro - maybe you need to check that out.

Here are some links:
http://members5.boardhost.com/catahoularescue/msg/1206224342.html

http://hubpages.com/hub/PET_FOOD_RECALL_NUTRO_DRY_DOG_FOOD

Not sure if this is true, but it's one avenue to explore.

dd


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Almost same thing happened with a rescue pup I had years ago.The vet told me that loss of appetite for short time after worming is common-when the worms die they are digested as food and are pure protein that is why dog may not be hungry.Yuck.I actualy also had lack of appetite with Nutro just recently and switched to better grade food.


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Friday morning and I called the vet immediately. I am watching this little girl fade before my eyes.... at 3:00 a.m. she started wretching and threw up.... there IS nothing to vomit. But she did. She came to my bedside twice out of her crate. 
I threw the covers off and made a bed on the floor and spooned with her and stroked her softly from one end to the other, I think the warmth felt good to her deprived body.....
she fell asleep and snored..... 
c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, I wish the vet would CALL...... when you wait for a call like this a minute is an hour.

(P.S. What I've heard on the worm load dying off is the toxins they emit can be fatal to the animal depending upon the load..... I'm sure no expert, the protein hypothesis is much more appetizing, if you will.... LOL)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't wait for a phone call, I'd take the dog in to see the vet. Something sounds very wrong.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I would now be going to the Vet. I have heard of a few cases where the dog had bad parasites and the wormer worked too good and caused a blockage.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How is she doing? I didn't see this earlier-I am sorry I didn't. I hope all is better soon!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

when you have a moment let us know how schatze is...i have been thinking about her today and hoping everything is okay.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

double post sorry.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I hope this little girl is okay. I hate to be alarmist here but to me it sounds like it could be parvo. She's not too old for it and loss of appetite followed by vomiting is often the first sign. Too many people think if they're not having bloody stools with the characteristic "parvo" smell, it's not parvo, but truth is parvo can take many forms. If the dog is under a year and stops eating/becomes lethargic, I think it warrants a parvo test.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Patsy - how's your puppy this morning? Haven't read an update - hope she's feeling better!!!


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Thank you all and you have my gratitude for your concern. It's been a beacon on life's tempetuous sea, that's from the heart. I felt alone and helpless for Schatze and you came to offer your knowledge & experience.

She went in on Friday (yesterday) to our vet for a thorough exam, parvo test and blood profile. Parvo was negative, blood looked good!
_*Then WHY is this little nugget dying before my eyes?!!!!!! *[/
i]The vet practice I use has a man and wife team and I have been pleased with their care. Dr. (Mrs.) Darcee experienced an explosive, watery stool with a tinge of blood upon the rectal exam. They gave Schatze two rounds of fluids SubQ for dehydration, Metronidazole, an antibiotic, Fastrack Canine gel, a probiotic to jumpstart her tummy and get things smoothed out (my take on it) and 20 mg. IM of Cerenia to stop the vomiting. She did not arrive at a diagnosis.

She came home listless and emotionally and mentally 'flat' if you understand what I mean. Within 2 hours my hubby Herb remarked "we're going to lose her"! She wanted to drink water, drink, drink, drink and we were to keep that to a minimum which is hard for me to do, water ... goooooood. But we did. The evening brought the same of everything, she isolated herself in my garden level bathroom on the tile floor, quiet and cool and I let her be. Again anything we offered in the way of food she refused. I soft boiled eggs as someone suggested with just a few shakes of sea salt and no luck, next I tried the chicken broth from the the chicken I boiled for her. Nada. So, I took a 12 cc syringe filled it w/broth and gave orally. At 4:30 a.m. she woke me and I took her outside, she just started walking off to the pasture, wouldn't listen or even turn to acknowledge me or the other dogs, just slowly kept heading out...... I went out and she was laying in the taller grass. I carried her back to the house, she just doesn't have the energy. I put her on the counter to make her take some broth from the syringe again and saw rope drool hanging from her mouth and she coughed some. To me I've always felt rope drool like that indicates moderate discomfort or pain. What is your opinion? I gave her a syringe and a half of broth about 20 minutes later and an antibiotic and dose of the Fastrack gel.

I called the clinic right away this morning and talked to Dr. (Mr.) Greg and told him. "Doc, NOTHING has improved, she is listless and flat, rope drool, weak and unsteady. There is NO progress and it's breaking my heart to watch her! I'm at my wit's end .... please help us". He called his wife to consult, called us back and we took her in. She will be there until Monday on IV therapy (glucose is one of them, an antibiotic as well) and they will be checking her progress regularly the next couple days. I was up until 2:30 searching the internet for different ailments. I came across an article on anoretic dogs -- found it interesting and related to what she has been presenting. Like symptoms with Pyometra, though she doesn't fit the standard in age.... and Leptospirosis. Similar symptoms. 

We will do everything we can to sustain her and save her life. She absolutely deserves nothing less.

I feel better that she is on IVs and had thought they should be started Saturday, I believe I mentioned it to Dr. Darcee. I trusted her judgment on the route she took, what do you do when the blood profile looks good.... plus she hadn't observed her like I had. 

BUT it's here and now and she's in the clinical setting and I feel much better. I will let you know what kind of little girl we get back Monday.

Again, thanks for piloting me over rough waters. I needed that and I'm grateful!_


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think that dogs/pups that have a lower food drive (seems that there are more now) and they get ill it is almost impossible to get them to eat. Their systems are out of wack just enough to kill what little appetite they have and it is a slippery slope from there.

I like that they were giving her Probioitics I hope they will continue to do that while giving the ABX (just not at the same time). 

Some times the best place for our pups is at a Clinic. Sending good thoughts to your little gal, you and your DH.

Val


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: Their systems are out of wack just enough to kill what little appetite they have and it is a slippery slope from there.


I agree and the less they eat the less they want to eat. I'm glad to hear the parvo test was negative. If she doesn't improve, they may still want to revisit that. We've had dogs test negative and first and positive later. But I'll agree that with a negative test and good bloodwork, that's less likely the be the problem. 

If she isn't eating when she gets home and assuming there's no contraindications (like a digestive problem) I would start force feeding her. Sometimes that is what it takes to get them eating again. You can get a large (like 30cc) syringe and mix up a gruel and gradually feed it to her in the side of her mouth like you were doing with the broth. If you go with a commercial preparation I like the Science Diet A/D. It's high calorie and highly palatable. It's also high fat, so if she's got IBD or something then you wouldn't want that, but for things that don't require low fat diets, it works great. Usually once they've started taking in a little food then they're more willing to eat and you get the snowball rolling the other direction.

Good luck with this little girl!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I'm sorry about Schatze and hope she feels better soon!
I wonder what's wrong with the dewormer? Either they gave her too much, or maybe it's bad? What did the vet say? This reaction is certainly not normal.

Although the newer, mutated parvo strains doesn't show up positive on the parvo test, I find it too much of a coincidence that she got sick right after the dewormer. I hope the vet will report this reaction to the manufacturer (if he truly gave her the recommended amount).

Did you actually ever see any worms in her stool (yes, I know some can't be seen without micro)- Or did they test for worms prior to giving the meds?

Are the vets really there 24 h on the weekend, or do they just have someone (a vettech) stop in to check on the pets every now and then?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it is just so unbelievably hard when you don't know what's wrong with them. take care...sending good thought energy to you and your little girl.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq ...
> If you go with a commercial preparation I like the Science Diet A/D. It's high calorie and highly palatable. It's also high fat, so if she's got IBD or something then you wouldn't want that, but for things that don't require low fat diets, it works great. Usually once they've started taking in a little food then they're more willing to eat and you get the snowball rolling the other direction.


I agree about the a/d prescription diet. I went thru several very serious illnesses with both Ringer and Kelly last year and the a/d got both of them eating again when they turned their noses up at everything I could think of. In fact they like it so much, I give it to them sometimes as a treat.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Jeez, this is scary. 

Is she doing the full body heave or just blah and up comes vomit? 

Have they done x-rays? 

I think? this is the package insert for the wormer? http://www.virbacvet.com/images/resources/inserts/IVH_MAX_PLUS_inserts.pdf Okay-this is the drugs.com listing: http://www.drugs.com/vet/virbantel-flavored-chewables-114-mg.html

It really does sound so much like parvo. Maybe treating as if it were would help (whatever exactly that means): http://www.marvistavet.com/html/canine_parvovirus.html 

Far out-juvenile renal disease: http://www.vetprof.com/clientinfo/juvenilerenal.html
http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/kf.html 

Or nephritis? That seems even farther out. 

Pancreatitis? http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1580&articleid=335

Toxoplasmosis? http://www.petplace.com/dogs/toxoplasmosis-in-dogs/page2.aspx 

Are you in a Valley Fever area? http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/fungal.html

Could it be tick related? http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1588&articleid=603

Flowers? http://hubpages.com/hub/Pretty-But-oxic-to-Pets

General gastritis info: http://www.petplace.com/dogs/gastritis-in-dogs/page3.aspx

That's what I have come up with googling. I figure sometimes I like to have a list that I talk to my vet about and he tells me yes/no/you're crazy (not in words-but I know he's thinking it). Plus reading is a good distractor. Take care.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sending healing thoughts to Shatze and hugs to you. I hope this is sorted out very soon. All the best - I will be thinking of you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

More thoughts and prayers being sent your way. I hope shes doing better soon. 
Hugs


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

I am so sorry about your girl. I feel your pain. I hope you'll find out what is wrong soon. Hugs and prayers for both of you !


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Such great people, thank you beyond the written word.

We will see what Monday brings, still having diarrhea at the clinic but her fever from Saturday is gone.

Jean, she had the full body heaves, racked her little frame.

She is on IVs, glucose and antibiotics but she refuses any food from the vets office.... it's been since Tuesday. I'm going to see her tomorrow, what a rough weekend little Schatze had.

Please keep her in your prayers, we're still very much in need.... thank you.

You're so great, all of you....
and Schatze and I are so grateful.


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Dear friends who have been so wonderfully supportive.... an update on little 5-6 month old Schatze that I pulled from the city pound.......

Herb and I went to see Schatze at noon at No. Plains Animal Health and give her encouragement and love and convey that we are waiting for her to come home, a real and loving home. We visited with both vets that have been monitoring her closely. She was doing much better so they removed the IV's and she deteriorated rapidly..... they planned to run barium through her intestinal tract and examine that closely. They did x-rays early this a.m. on her stomach and it was empty but full of air, enlarged. Now the barium.
They called this afternoon and said she has an obstruction. NOW, they could do surgery but at this point she is in such a weakened state that she may not pull through. The other alternative of course is no surgery and she will die. There is no alternative for us for little Schatze, we have to try. IF we lose her on the table we did our best. I pray she has fight left in her.

Please say a prayer and another for this little sweetheart who has a family and home to come back to. We will be keeping her. When I adopt a rescue all I ask for in the adoption fee is what I have into the dog which is your usual vetting, vacs, heartworm, and spay or neuter. I don't think any one will be able to afford her after today. 
She's my diamond girl. 
Concentrate on her fight to live and will it across the miles. She's only 6 months and we promise her years of all things German Shepherd.

Thanks!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Sending lots of love and healing thoughts to sweet Schatze!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm keeping you all in my thoughts


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The best vibes travelling in your way, thay must be arriving... now.

Please keep us updated


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

All our love & good wishes come your way! Sammy & Halley will pull for Schatze.

Pat
Sammy & Halley


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

adding my hopes across the miles for a good outcome for your little girl schatze. may all the hands that touch her be healing hands. take care.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh I was concerned about a blockage. Sending out good Vibes for Schatze.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Prayers and positive thoughts to Schatze-Thank you for doing your best for this rescue pup!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Schatze's obstruction, but at least you know what it is now and it sounds like she's in good hands. You've been a wonderful mom to this poor little girl. I hope and pray that she comes through this so that she will have the chance she deserves at a wonderful life with you and your family. She is in my prayers tonight.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Poor little Schatze! We're sending her strength to pull through...and some for you too.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My prayers are with you and Schatze for a successful sugrery and recovery.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm truly wishing the best for Shatze and I look forward to reading that she is well on the way to a full recovery.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sending Kramer's strength and will to live across the miles.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, I hope this little one pulls through, she deserves a chance!


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

how is the pup?
can you blend some chicken and broth in a blender and force feed? or put a bit on her paws, by licking it off, she will start getting into her system. it was a method i had to use on bearla when she got sick not long ago. it helped a lot.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

How's the little girl doing after her surgery?


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I had to check first thing this morning to see if there was any news. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.
Robbie


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Just checking on that little one, and sending healing thoughts her way. Do give us news!


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Dear Precious friends and Cheerleaders.
Just briefly...... she is HOME.... she is HOME!
I'll insert a brief that I just sent to a friend. This is nothing short of a miracle for this sweet little princess.... 
if only I could hug all of you for your tender mercies and prayers and strength and believing... 
here is briefly what I sent a friend and Deva. Off to bed to get some much needed rest. 

A<span style="color: #000099">_* week ago Tues. she was wormed with Virbantel and began throwing up 12 hrs. later and quit eating and had diarrhea and vomiting until yesterday. They saw by barium there appeared to be a blockage and did surgery, no blockage. They came in yesterday fully expecting she wouldn't be alive (were even reluctant to do surgery because of h er weakened emaciated condition didn't think she would make it thru surgery). Doc came in yesterday expecting to find her expired and she was sitting up looking at him. Today is the first day in over a week she has had food. We are feeding her ev. hr. a couple tablespoons of Science Diet ID and brought a case home with us as well as a bag of dry ID.
We are taking it one or two hrs. at a time. She'll be recovering for weeks it appears.
My best to you and thank you for understanding,*_</span>

I cannot tell you how much I adore each and every one of you.
And a tell tale sign that elates us so..... she is taking socks out of the laundry basket again.....
OH HAPPY DAY!








God bless and love you all from the little whisper Schatze and her mum & pop.
<u>I love you all!</u>


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Patsy, 

What wonderful news! I was afraid to look but wow, what a great surprise! 

Maybe cook for her now? Pitcairn has some excellent recovery recipes in his book. I made that for a foster pup who had open heart surgery at 8 weeks old and he recovered really quickly.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Fantastic news!! I am so happy for both you and your husband plus most of all Shatze.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh that is great news.. Hang in there sweer little girl you have a champions for a human mom and dad.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wonderful news!! ((((((Hugs to Schatze from Onyx and Kacie))))


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This is fantastic news!!! So glad to hear your little girl is starting to eat and is feeling better!!! 

Give Schatze some extra hugs from the Hooligans and me!!!









For what it's worth, when I almost lost Bruiser when he was about 3 months old, part of his intestines were ballooned up like he had a blockage. Emergency surgery found no blockage. He was finally diagnosed with a viral (or maybe it was bacterial?) enteritis.


----------



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

What a truly heart warming story. So happy to hear she is improving. She is very luck to have you and you her it seems. You are both fighters.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hooray!!! I'd been worried when I hadn't seen any replies from you, but this is fantastic news!!! I'm so glad to hear that Shatze is on the mend and is even well enough to grab socks--now that is a good sign! Please post pictures of the little angel if and when you can. I want to see this little fighter! I'm so glad that she is going to have the chance at a wonderful life with you and your husband.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Happy day !!! This is so very truly exciting !! That really makes my day!!! I wondered... no news good news, and it's true. Cover her with TLC and she'll be just fine. Heart warming...


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

So happy to hear that Schatze is on the mend. We will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

WOW! What relief. I can't imagine the joy you feel right now. Please post pics when you get some rest.
Robbie


----------

